# Alternative zu MacBook-Aluminium-Gehäuse?



## Parantatatam (16. September 2011)

Hallo Tutorianer,

ich wollte mal kurz nachfragen, ob jemand einen Notebook-Hersteller kennt, welcher seine Notebooks ähnlich wie Apple mit einem Aluminiumgehäuse ausliefert. Dabei ist es mir erstmal egal, ob das ein vollständiges Notebook ist oder nur das Gehäuse mit Bildschirm. Was ich allerdings nicht suche, ist ein Aluminiumgehäuse, welches über das bestehende Plastegehäuse stecken kann.


----------



## H_ Martin (17. September 2011)

Hallo,

geh' mal auf http://notebook.is-ok.de/Datenbank. und gib unter Sonstiges "Aluminium Gehäuse" ein.
Marken "nicht Apple".


----------



## Parantatatam (17. September 2011)

Schicke Sache. Ich danke dir vielmals, denn genau so etwas habe ich gesucht.


----------

